# 2008 UCLA MFA Cinematography/Directing status



## Spitting_Pigeon (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi everyone, 
I am new to the site but I have been reading the posts. I just wanted to know if anyone has heard back from UCLA for the MFA production program? I am a nervous wreck. Does anyone know when they should make a decision?


----------



## tony bowens (Apr 18, 2008)

i'm in the same boat
had my interview but haven't heard anything yet
:-/


----------



## Spitting_Pigeon (Apr 18, 2008)

When did you have your interview? Which was it for directing or cinematography?


----------



## deus_ex_machina85 (Apr 18, 2008)

April 23.


----------



## Spitting_Pigeon (Apr 18, 2008)

I just heard back (MFA cinematography) through email. I am number 1 on the waitlist. I had my interview on the 5th of april.


----------



## Allen Ho (Apr 18, 2008)

Directing still has two interview dates this Saturday and Sunday. I think people will be notified after those are taken care of.


----------



## seanJ (Apr 18, 2008)

Does this mean that those who haven't had interviews aren't getting in?


----------



## tony bowens (Apr 18, 2008)

I had my MFA cinematography interview on the 5th as well.
What time was yours?
we may have cross paths. mine was at 4.
i haven't heard anything though. 
guess thats not a good sign.


----------



## deus_ex_machina85 (Apr 18, 2008)

sean

Yeah you have to be interviewed to get in.


----------



## Spitting_Pigeon (Apr 18, 2008)

> Originally posted by tony bowens:
> I had my MFA cinematography interview on the 5th as well.
> What time was yours?
> we may have cross paths. mine was at 4.
> ...




Mine was sat at 10:30 am. I am really bummed. I am hoping One of the people accepted gets offered a better deal elsewhere so that I could go to UCLA.


----------



## Spitting_Pigeon (Apr 18, 2008)

> Originally posted by seanJ:
> Does this mean that those who haven't had interviews aren't getting in?



I wouldn't say that, I emailed them last night to ask about my status and they responded.


----------



## tony bowens (Apr 18, 2008)

Yeah i'm pretty much going out of my mind.
But am mostly trying to accept that this likely isn't gonna work out for me this time. Doesn't make any sense to have a waitlist w/o having informed the admits.
:-/


----------



## tony bowens (Apr 21, 2008)

Well got my "alternate" status message today.
Was yours a vauge as mine in saying that if there was a fourth spot you'd have gotten in or was it more specific?


----------



## Spitting_Pigeon (Apr 21, 2008)

yea


----------



## tony bowens (Apr 21, 2008)

congrats.
which problem was she aiming for?


----------



## deus_ex_machina85 (Apr 21, 2008)

big brother...

was it for Screenwriting or Production?


----------



## Allen Ho (Apr 21, 2008)

Anyone else hear anything?


----------



## Allen Ho (Apr 23, 2008)

I got my rejection email this morning. Kinda bummed but I knew from the interview that I didn't give the best impression. I guess it's going to be UT for me..


----------



## tomsundies (Apr 23, 2008)

I got the same rejection e-mail.  I'm 2.5 for 5 at this point, so it looks like I may be reapplying again next year.

BUT it can't all be bad news, anyone get accepted?


----------



## dahinducow (Apr 23, 2008)

I was waitlisted last year for the Directing MFA.  So, I moved to LA from the midwest, took every professional film/screenwriting class i could at UCLA, had an interview AGAIN this year, and guess what?

not even waitlisted this year.  rejected.

**** film school.


----------



## lamb (Apr 23, 2008)

> Originally posted by dahinducow:
> I was waitlisted last year for the Directing MFA.  So, I moved to LA from the midwest, took every professional film/screenwriting class i could at UCLA, had an interview AGAIN this year, and guess what?
> 
> not even waitlisted this year.  rejected.
> ...






> Originally posted by dahinducow:
> I was waitlisted last year for the Directing MFA.  So, I moved to LA from the midwest, took every professional film/screenwriting class i could at UCLA, had an interview AGAIN this year, and guess what?
> 
> not even waitlisted this year.  rejected.
> ...



I'm sorry. That's tough news.

I'm trying again next year.  I'll take the year to improve and will continue to write.


----------



## Allen Ho (Apr 23, 2008)

I feel you guys.

I honestly blame the poor interview process. At least the questions they asked for me, and the rushed nature of my interview (it was at the end of the day and only 2 people interviewed me because 1 person had to step out and help a student). I definitely did not feel they got to know me at all.

It sucks cause I was hoping to go to a big name like UCLA...but I guess it's not a bad consolation to go to UT-Austin.

Good luck to those who got in and those who are applying again next year.


----------



## tjcraig7 (Jun 2, 2008)

It's off topic but which section is easier to get into Director or Cinematography? I hear Directing is harder.  I just want to get into the program.


----------



## Lasserta (Jun 2, 2008)

The directing emphasis is harder to get into.  Some even try to sneak in the cinematography route.  The commonly invite the same person back for two or even three interviews before accepting them.  And in some cases they don't take them that time either.


----------



## tjcraig7 (Jun 2, 2008)

thanks.
i like both lighting/camera and directing but I want to learn above all. i'm not talking about trying to direct if I get in for dp.


----------

